# Shopping PSA today



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Today I was thinking maybe I need an upper to play with. Because PSA is so easy to use I pulled up a page. Notice Only 3 options after that everything out of stock.

https://palmettostatearmory.com/ar-...ti=5.56x45mm+NATO&p=2&upper_barrel_length=16"

Ok I have all the parts to assemble an upper except a barrel. Clear message when I opened the page

https://palmettostatearmory.com/ar-15/upper-parts/barrels/5-56-223/16.html

War is coming. No one can say when but it started 4 years ago and is building.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I just bought a PSA upper. You’re right, options are limited. However, I only wanted a plain jane, no frills carbine upper and they had that in stock. I shot it on sunday and I’m satisfied. It’s not a tack driver but it does the job and it was inexpensive. Seems like almost everything firearms related is in short supply. People are scared and scrambling to buy anything they can get for self defense. If this many citizens are this afraid and buying guns, seems to me this us a sure sign of a Trump vote.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I just bought a PSA upper. You're right, options are limited. However, I only wanted a plain jane, no frills carbine upper and they had that in stock. I shot it on sunday and I'm satisfied. It's not a tack driver but it does the job and it was inexpensive. Seems like almost everything firearms related is in short supply. People are scared and scrambling to buy anything they can get for self defense. If this many citizens are this afraid and buying guns, seems to me this us a sure sign of a Trump vote.


 I want a complete upper with a good reddot on it. It will go in the case with the Sightmark. I would like a 16 to 18 inch with 1 in 9. PSA purchased DPMS in the Remington bankruptcy then need to get their tail in gear and make some money.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I bought the 16 inch carbine flattop for $329. I purchased the Bolt carrier group and charging handle locally. I think the barrel is 1:7. Complete uppers are scarce now. I like BCM products but they got squat in stock. I bought the last bolt carrier my local guy had in stock. Everything is crazy. I’ve been advertising locally for a used beater pump 12 gage that I can cut down to keep in the car. People want $600 for rusty guns with cracked stocks. Nuts!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have all the parts except a barrel . Also could just pull one off another. But that leads to more of that think well if I do this than I can do that and it always ends up with new parts in the mail.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

For the last couple months I’ve been operating on the assumption that anything firearms related may be illegal or impossible to get soon. So I’ve been gathering up things I anticipate I will want or need. Been stocking common springs and spare parts for the toys, too. Of course, six months down the road I may decide I want something totally different, but at least my basics will already be covered. Heaven help us if Trump is defeated.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I have all the parts except a barrel . Also could just pull one off another. But that leads to more of that think well if I do this than I can do that and it always ends up with new parts in the mail.


Just buy a barrel and build your upper. There are still a lot of places that you can get barrels from.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Ballistic Advantage has a few barrels in stock.

https://www.ballisticadvantage.com/16-inch-556-gov-mid-cmv-modern-barrel.html

Green Mountain has a few.

MILITARY BARRELS - AR-15 / M16 / M4 Rifle Barrels - Page 2 - Green Mountain Rifle Barrel Co.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Just buy a barrel and build your upper. There are still a lot of places that you can get barrels from.


 Most of what I find are way over priced for what they are. Lot of low end around if you search long enough. If I buy just a barrel. I sure will not pay the same price I can almost get a complete upper for.

I did find one that has my attention on one of those links


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Most of what I find are way over priced for what they are. Lot of low end around if you search long enough. If I buy just a barrel. I sure will not pay the same price I can almost get a complete upper for.
> 
> I did find one that has my attention on one of those links


In my opinion if the upper is only for plinking then a cheap barrel is just fine. It it is to be a more accurate and durable barrel/upper, then you should really look to spend at least $150-200 on a barrel on the lower side.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I found a very new, very faint " C " marked bolt carrier in my stash :vs_gift:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Ballistic Advantage has a few barrels in stock.
> 
> https://www.ballisticadvantage.com/16-inch-556-gov-mid-cmv-modern-barrel.html
> 
> ...


AndroCorp rebrands BA barrels


----------

